# How many is too many...



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Arkansas now allows up to 3! apprentices per plumber after being at 1/1 ratio since before I was born. I have wished at times I could have another apprentice, but that's because the apprentice I have is pretty awesome. I really think that 6 apprentices under a master and a journeyman is too many to watch. That means that tomorrow a master plumber could open a company and hire 3 people without a day of plumbing under their belt. I'm wondering if other states are like this?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh yeah.......:yes:....In the grand ol' state of Florida, with a master's license, I can open a shop and hire {100} guys without any plumbing credentials, stick them in service trucks, and call them 'techs'. Now I'm taking a huge risk if they know nothing about plumbing, but in theory, it can be done.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Workhorseplmg said:


> Arkansas now allows up to 3! apprentices per plumber after being at 1/1 ratio since before I was born. I have wished at times I could have another apprentice, but that's because the apprentice I have is pretty awesome. I really think that 6 apprentices under a master and a journeyman is too many to watch. That means that tomorrow a master plumber could open a company and hire 3 people without a day of plumbing under their belt. I'm wondering if other states are like this?


When did they change this , I have a masters in Arkansas and haven't heard anything about this. I guess need to get my self updated on any new changes up there.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

The state inspector for mr area told me they changed it in March and it's effective now.


----------

